# Anyone have their YouTube channel to share? Here's mine .....



## Jim Dobson (Oct 21, 2014)

I discovered the joy of toy and model steam and since then it's brought me a world of pleasure and also hours on the lathe and the mill as metalworking go hand in hand with live steam as a lot of these old engines come in less than working condition.

Here's my Youtube channel -

https://www.youtube.com/user/Blue123Heeler/feed?activity_view=3


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow Jim,
:man:

excellent video's. excellent work!!!
thank you for sharing you skills with us!!!

my youtube channel is not as nice, but if you want to have a laugh on me take a look at my crappy video's ....

https://www.youtube.com/user/madaboutpix/videos


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike .......... I didn't make them....no, no.......just bought a lot of them in less than working order and have spent time getting them running again under live steam 


I really enjoyed the video of your vintage Jet powersaw!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

Jim Dobson said:


> Mike .......... I didn't make them....no, no.......just bought a lot of them in less than working order and have spent time getting them running again under live steam
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the video of your vintage Jet powersaw!



you are too kind Jim, thank you. my video's are sophomoric at best. but i'm glad you enjoyed seeing the hacksaw run.
i use it quite a lot more than i thought i would when i got it. 
iv'e been so used to cutting stuff with an angle grinder ,cut off wheel, die grinder, 
manual hacksaw, plasma cutter, and torch set that i didn't think it would see much action.
but it so happens that shortly after repair,
 i started duplicating some equipment stands that were made from some low quality aluminum castings that break if you look sideways at it.
i construct the higher quality stands for way less than the manufacturer tries to sell to me for. in turn i slightly reduce the price for the higher quality goods, than the list price. the customer is always on board with saving some coin and getting a better product.
the jet sees all the action for cutting the 1.25" x 1.25" square 304 SS tube .

even if you didn't make the little engines, that doesn't diminish their charm.
sometimes the art is taking over where others have left off.
sort like handing over the torch so to speak...


----------



## Philco (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike I was watching one of the vids & you mentioned about discharging the capacitors for safety reasons. What is the easiest way to discharge a capacitor so that it could be handled?


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 21, 2014)

I just registered an created my own youtube channel when I took delivery of my new lathe and mill.  Mainly because I had a few individuals contact me about doing a video review of my new machinery.  I kind of enjoyed making the couple of videos that I made and thinking about maybe doing a few more as I get some different items in the shop.  Dependant of course if the owners are ok with it.

When I was building sand quad chassis for people, I had several clients that did NOT want their toys pictures taken and posted on the forums that I belong to.  I respectfully complied an honored their wishes.

I do enjoy sitting down for a little bit before bedtime each night and watching a few machining or Jeep off-roading videos though.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 21, 2014)

Philco said:


> Mike I was watching one of the vids & you mentioned about discharging the capacitors for safety reasons. What is the easiest way to discharge a capacitor so that it could be handled?


place a wire or plate across the terminals and keep it there.  That way it wont try to recover and bite you again later.

Bob


----------



## Andre (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's mine: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCZChOZACVAs1DF05iZQTnA

Videos are okay, not the best though. No talking as the mic in my ipod makes me sound like a smurf with the flu.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

Philco said:


> Mike I was watching one of the vids & you mentioned about discharging the capacitors for safety reasons. What is the easiest way to discharge a capacitor so that it could be handled?



Hi Phil, 
Old' wheels(Rbeckett) was spot on,  you can use a wire.
i sent a PM to you on a video link. to explain it better )

click on the link for another low quality video:jester:

http://youtu.be/gUaDI_42iFU


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike I've spoken to a lot of people over the years who own power hacksaws and they reckon that they prefer them over bandsaws.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 22, 2014)

Jim Dobson said:


> Mike I've spoken to a lot of people over the years who own power hacksaws and they reckon that they prefer them over bandsaws.



i can see clear advantages to having all 3 machines!!!! mainly to feed my insatiable need for metalworking machinery.
but seriously if you are doing a lot of straight or beveled cuts nothing beats a powerhack. i can put 4 pieces of my 304 ss tubes side by side and cut them all in the same time. can't do that easily with a vertical bandsaw. the horizontal bandsaws are pretty trick though.
a vertical bandsaw can make small curves if properly equipped and works better on smaller items, not as easy to manage on the powerhack or horizontal bandsaw.
all 3 are preferable in my book!!! :jester:


----------

